
Ask HN: How do you do Google retargeting as a small company? - remarketme
some background: I am a small advertiser. I am trying to use Custom Audiences, but it appears that this option is only available to accounts with &gt;$50k lifetime spent.
======
byoung2
[https://support.google.com/google-
ads/answer/2454000](https://support.google.com/google-ads/answer/2454000)

I see it in my account and I have barely spent anything on Google Ads

